# What goes there? Oil/ Hydropic



## Cattlemen (Jul 27, 2010)

Quick question, I have a Ford TW-25 1988 Back of the tractor goes the Hydraulic Fluid, Left (if your sitting in the cab) cap holds the Oil. And the right side by the starter/ alternator holds hydraulic/ Transmission Fluid?

Thank you,


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! No idea on your question though. No manual I suppose? On my tractor, they are one and the same. I would suspect that the one by the atlernator is engine oil.


----------

